# Bearded dragon Vivarium Background build!



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

hi all.
i made another background for my bearded dragon as he like destoryed his other one.. lol...
so here it is.. hope you like it. he got lots of platforms to jump on and run around ..


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome: victory:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Well done mate :no1:


----------

